# Please don't use these passwords. Sincerely, the Internet



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> You may have protected your personal data with strong passwords, but when hackers seize control of other computers, the resulting "botnets" can cause plenty of collateral damage. The depressing part is that one of the biggest holes is the easiest to fix: terrible passwords. SplashData has just released its annual list of the worst ones (gleaned from hacked file dumps), and things haven't changed much over last year. The most common stolen password is still "123456," which edged out perennial groaner "password."


More


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thank you, Mike. That list is required reading for my co-workers. 

Don't need to help the villains THAT much.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What about this one? Lets see who see's what it is.

sdrowssap


----------



## mmteam (Mar 4, 2004)

Awe man password backwards... I guess I need to change all mine....NOT


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Wow, that's cool Harry...:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That was simple still but this would be a lot better sd*rows-Sap^15

Then never use a password or some close to it as a user name or close to your name or post anything close to your name so it makes it even harder to guess from those around you.


----------



## Devpro (Mar 9, 2015)

That's a must read list for too many people that I have helped with their computers and such...another dumb but common "opensesame" I mean come on.


----------

